
Thousands of spies are watching trackerless Torrents - shacharz
https://torrentfreak.com/thousands-of-spies-are-watching-trackerless-torrents-151004/
======
shacharz
The research:
[https://gist.github.com/Ayms/f2da9f860775ead2066e](https://gist.github.com/Ayms/f2da9f860775ead2066e)

